# Wie einen UMTS stick für alle provider freischalten?



## Olly07 (10. September 2009)

*Wie einen UMTS stick für alle provider freischalten?*

Hallo Forum,

ich bin am Verzweifeln. Ich versuche seit heute morgen 7.30 Uhr eine Lösung für mein Problem zu finden.

Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen, wie ich einen dieser UMTS sticks von Vodafone auch für andere SIM-Karten sauber konfigurieren kann?

Ich möchte diesen hier kaufen:

Vodafone - Original Netzbetreiber - WebSessions USB: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Alle sagen, das er ungelockt sei. Wenn ich aber nun die beigelegte web sessions Karte entnehme, und meine neue Klarmobil Karte einlege, was muß ich dann tun um damit surfen zu können?

Man muß doch bestimmt einige Einstellungen vornehmen, damit der stick sauber läuft. Ich freu mich um jeden Rat!


----------



## derLordselbst (10. September 2009)

*AW: Wie einen UMTS stick für alle provider freischalten?*

Der Vodafone-Stick ist nicht direkt mit anderer SIM-Karte nutzbar. 

Um auch andere Karten nutzen zu können, muss als erstes die Vodafone-Firmware durch die originale Firmware des Herstellers ersetzt werden, ebenso die Vodafone-Software-Installation durch eine manuelle Installation der Hersteller-Treiber.

Erst dann ist auch das Einstellen eines anderen Netzwerkes möglich.


----------



## Olly07 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Wie einen UMTS stick für alle provider freischalten?*

Oha, klingt kompliziert. Du weist nicht zufällig auch, wie man das genau macht? Ich meine so eine step-by-step Anleitung...


----------



## derLordselbst (10. September 2009)

*AW: Wie einen UMTS stick für alle provider freischalten?*

Selbst musste ich das noch nicht machen, aber hier gibt es eine Step by Step - Anleitung:


Debranding Vodafone UMTS-Stick | Mobiles Internet


...aber ganz unkompliziert ist es nicht.^^


----------

